# Cryptophyllobates azureiventris?



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi i posted about a problem that is now resolved with my azureus, i've seen him eat. Anyway, what the heak is cryptophyllobates azureiventris? I want to buy 5 of them off midwest dartfrogs for 100 bucks. Cheap aint it? They are really pretty too unlike the other inexpensive darts. Does anyone have them or know about them? All i know is that they are a Peruvian species. How big does cryptophyllobates azureiventris get? Is the care different than other darts? Are they easy to breed? Are there differnet morphs? Are they hard to care for? Are they compatible with other species? Any links or advice based on these questions will be greatly appreciated. Midwest dartfrogs' information is'nt informative enough to answer these questions.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

They breed like rabbits. Post a want ad for them and you will likely hear back from a lot of folks. 

Dendrobates.org - Hyloxalus azureiventris


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

So how big do they get, adult thumbnail size, adult azureus size, in the middle?


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

From what I hear, they are about an inch long....skinny frogs with a great call!  Terrestrial too...

Sean Stewart breeds them! Black Jungle has some as well..




Alex


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

they get around large thumb sized. their care is about the same as most other darts. they are as easy to care for as an azureus. i like to think that no darts are really compatible with other species. mixing is never a good idea especially for the non expert froggers. as stated they are very easy to breed and easy to become overwhelmed with tads, a beautiful call and pretty active frogs. definitely something you wouldn't be disappointed with.


link
Cryptophyllobates azureiventris

http://www.dendrobates.org/azureiventris.html


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. I think i'm gonna order the 5/100$ deal at midwestdartfrogs.com
Oh yeah, are you really not supposed to house different darts together? Obviously i know not to house thumb nails with tincs, but my friend has a pair of each of the following housed together in a 55 gallon terrariam for over 5 years and has had no problems: leucs, mint phyllobates terriblis, azureus, and green auratus.He only got some of the eight frogs to breed and he sells them to zoos and aquariums.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i would suggest doing a quick search on hybrids and see what you come up with. i definetly dont want to start that fire again.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

It seems possible that temperature during tadpole development has something to do with the eventual sex of the offspring. A lot of people report a high number of males being produced in captivity. Temperatures that are too high during development may turn females to males. I think there are a few people that are recording the temperatures of their tadpoles and rearing "hot" and "cold" groups at the same time to see if there is a correlation. Interesting species!
See When is the sex of a dart frog determined


----------

